# Exploding car road sign + LPG



## Floozie2 (Dec 23, 2007)

I've come across one or two road tunnels in Europe that have an exploding car sign with LPG written underneath it and got myself into all sorts of trouble trying to avoid them. I can't find any clear info on the net as to what it all means. Is it for vehicles _fuelled_ by LPG or carrying any LPG at all, including for example calor gas bottles?
:roll: :?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Floozy this came up a while back regarding the tunnel at Rouen which has one of these signs, it apparently applies to LPG tankers not us.

Olley


----------



## Floozie2 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hi Olley
Many thanks for the info, that's cleared things up a bit. Oddly enough Rouen is one of the two tunnels I had in mind. I ended up going through the city center to avoid it and had a complete sense of humour failure   Same at Antwerp :? :? My poor long-suffering wife.
Cheers
Richard


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

I recently had the pleasure 8O of reading the French Highway Code.

Yes, contrary to popular belief, they do have one!  It surprised me as well!

The Exploding Vehicles sign is for commercial vehicles carrying hazardous products. Sometimes the type of product is specified below the sign. It does not include private vehicles.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

I'd be interested if anyone has a good link to the french equivalent to our highway code......

Pete


----------



## Floozie2 (Dec 23, 2007)

Cheers John!


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

peejay said:


> Hi;
> 
> I'd be interested if anyone has a good link to the french equivalent to our highway code......
> 
> Pete


This is the closest I can find http://www.lepermis.com/Pages/Permis/PermRegl.htm. I read the book.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for that, it's a good reference for road signs. Can't understand the rest of it though :lol: :lol:










Pete


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

When I see the exploding car sign I always hope they're nowhere near me  8O


----------



## Floozie2 (Dec 23, 2007)

"Panneau B 18 a. - Accès interdit aux véhicules transportant plus d'une certaine quantité de produits explosifs ou facilement inflammables. - Access forbidden to vehicles transporting more than a certain quantity of products that are explosive or easily flammable." Delightfully ambiguous and French. I love 'em :lol: :lol: :lol: I guess a small gas tank slips under the wire!!!


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Floozie2 said:


> "Panneau B 18 a. - Accès interdit aux véhicules transportant plus d'une certaine quantité de produits explosifs ou facilement inflammables. - Access forbidden to vehicles transporting more than a certain quantity of products that are explosive or easily flammable." Delightfully ambiguous and French. I love 'em :lol: :lol: :lol: I guess a small gas tank slips under the wire!!!


Correct!

In the book it says commercial vehicles. I can't remember the exact wording as they use abreviations for the vehicle types.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Useful link - thank you

Carol


----------

